# Forensics Tools / IT Investigations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

September 23-24, 2004: Forensics Tools that Make for Successful IT Investigations - Mark Spencer

The tools applied in an IT investigation can greatly impact its success and in the last few years, a dizzying array of software and hardware options has become available for the IT investigator. In this course, instructor Mark Spencer, drawing upon his own forensic experience investigating over one hundred cases, will help clear away the confusion about forensic tools and set the stage for efficient and successful IT investigations at your organization. We will look at applications from vendors Guidance Software, AccessData, Paraben, Technology Pathways, Sandstorm Enterprises, and open-source developers, all designed to forensically tackle different types of systems. From workstations, servers, and networks, to e-mail stores and wireless technologies, each system will be explored in-depth.

During this two-day, hands-on workshop, scenarios involving IT investigations will be presented and attendees will learn to apply the appropriate tools. This class is designed to give attendees the knowledge necessary to select and implement the best forensics tools for their systems. Course requires laptop computer running Microsoft Windows 2000 or XP. Attendees must perform a full back-up of their laptop hard drive prior to attending - you will be installing software during this course.

IISFA member can attend this course at a specially discounted rate of $745.00. That is a savings of $250 off the regular rate and $50 off of the CSI member rate. If you are interested, please look at http://gocsi.com/training/registration.jhtml , and if you decide to register, use priority code BOS01. Sixteen (16) CPEs will be issued after completion of the course. If you know of other people that would be interested in attending, please do feel free to forward this information.


----------

